# I'm looking for a shared session of WWs & Brass only!



## Abdulrahman (Mar 8, 2020)

Can anyone point me to a company that does remote recording sessions for wws and brass with the strings group?
I have a recording of a string group and would like to add the rest of the orchestra.
I only need less than 30 minutes maybe even less than 21 minutes. Thank you!


----------

